# A yanks thanks!



## kev mac (19/5/15)

*I joined ecigssa about one mo. ago. I've joined many forums all over and I have come to the conclusion that this one is my favorite. I've never received as many replies and kind advice on any other forum. Maybe it's in the water or beer or both! S.A. rocks!*

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raslin (19/5/15)

This is a special place, both the forum and South Africa. Thanks @kev mac, you should come and visit.

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80


----------



## Andre (19/5/15)

Thank you for the kind words, @kev mac. Great people with great spirit on the forum. It is in the wine of course.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/5/15)

Thanks @kev mac 
SA is a special place indeed
And this forum is an extra special place!

Pease just load a cool avatar pic for yourself

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET (20/5/15)

Shot dude


----------

